# Ding-Ding...where to buy cowbells?



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, this is an embarrassing question for someone who grew up in a farming community, but where the heck can you buy cowbells in the city (eg, Chicago)? I don't necessarily want to order on the internet. Do bike shops carrry them at all? Lawn and garden stores? Just curious, since I want to get one for my girlfriend...that way I know she'll show up for a CX cross just to ring the cowbell...

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

our local garden store has a large assortmant, but that is in Oregon. I would think Ace Hardware if you have one might have somethign.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm also searching for cowbells, although in a larger quantity. Anyone know where I can get a few hundred with our team logo printed on them?


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*There is only one place*

www.cowbell.com

Not the cheapest, but the best quality & selection.

Custom imprints are an option. No affiliation, just a asatisfied customer.

Frank


----------



## cullinsb (Feb 6, 2007)

*Where to buy bells*

Try this: http://www.bell-outlet.com/cowbell.htm


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

If you only need 1-2 go to Jo-Ann fabrics. They sell a few different varieties. I think they're $4-5.


----------



## OutOfBreath (Aug 29, 2007)

Where are you at in Chicago? I got mine at a western wear store/tack shop. They had a great selection and some that were a lot bigger than the standard little ones that everyone has. Throw a spare stem on it for handle. Check it out!


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

OutOfBreath said:


> Where are you at in Chicago? I got mine at a western wear store/tack shop. They had a great selection and some that were a lot bigger than the standard little ones that everyone has. Throw a spare stem on it for handle. Check it out!


That is one freakin cool setup!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

cullinsb said:


> Try this: http://www.bell-outlet.com/cowbell.htm


+1 to this. Recently ordered and received three of the "Kentucky" bells (in three different sizes, natch) from them. Loud, clangy, and loud!


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, I'm going to call a few garden places as I need to get lawn seed anyway. I also realized music shops that carry drum kits should also have them, but they'd probably way too in tune (and more expensive). I might also the try western stores, but I don't know how a belt buckle will look with lycra...


----------



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

zank said:


> That is one freakin cool setup!


That is pretty cool, and a lot easier to hold onto with gloves


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

allenpg said:


> I also realized music shops that carry drum kits should also have them, but they'd probably way too in tune (and more expensive).


And don't come with a clapper, either.


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

My girlfriend found one at a antique shop. 

I like the stem for a handle, that is a good idea.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*next time*

start your post

"I GOT A FEVER"

and the only prescription is MORE COWBELL


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

If you have a craft store like Hobby Lobby or Michaels, you can find them there for under $10.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

usually www.reliableracing.com (ski racing store) will have some. They are really blinging ones...


----------



## Gianttcradvancedsl (Oct 31, 2013)

Cyclo-phile said:


> I'm also searching for cowbells, although in a larger quantity. Anyone know where I can get a few hundred with our team logo printed on them?


Hi Cyclo-Phile - I'm from Australia & I got mine cowbell with custom logo in bulk (for a corporate sports event) in Australia from www.justbells.com.au

I think they sell single ones too... They are LOUD & have a handel to make things easier on the hand. Ask for Bianca, she will help you out to see if they have an American affiliate...


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Wow, this is a revival of an old thread! If anyone is interested in the best, LOUDEST, made in the good ol' U.S. of A. cowbells, check out Donger. Donger Manufacturing-Custom Sporting Event Bells

Los


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

those are lil sissy things
you need this

More Cow Bell Antique French Metal Cow Bell Traditional Who Wants More Cow Bell | eBay


----------



## cyclophiliac (Jul 25, 2013)

Another good place I've found cheap and LOUD copper bells is in the fishing section of Sportsman Warehouse. I don't know if those are in Chicago. They are for fishing for catfish I think.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Tractor Supply Company.

or a farm supply store. It helps to live in a farming area of a state.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

cyclophiliac said:


> Another good place I've found cheap and LOUD copper bells is in the fishing section of Sportsman Warehouse. I don't know if those are in Chicago. They are for fishing for catfish I think.


sturgeon bells


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> those are lil sissy things
> you need this
> 
> More Cow Bell Antique French Metal Cow Bell Traditional Who Wants More Cow Bell | eBay


French?
Yeah, BUT Donger's are 100% made here in the American States that are somewhat United...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> start your post
> 
> "I GOT A FEVER"
> 
> and the only prescription is MORE COWBELL


Damnit!! I was scrolling down hoping not to see this before I got to the post window. 

Amazon has a bunch.


----------

